

Putting Our Data Privacy Principles into Action (Firefox' ads) - hackuser
https://blog.mozilla.org/privacy/2015/05/21/putting-our-data-privacy-principles-into-action/

======
hackuser
More from a policy perspective here:
[https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/2015/05/21/providi...](https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/2015/05/21/providing-
a-valuable-platform-for-advertisers-content-publishers-and-users/)

"we want to show the world that _it is possible_ to do relevant advertising
and content recommendations while still respecting users' privacy"

